# UTS-15 Shotty



## AWP (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with one of these? I have an opportunity to pick up one NIB for $850 from a dealer and am curious if it is worth it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Anyone have any experience with one of these? I have an opportunity to pick up one NIB for $850 from a dealer and am curious if it is worth it.


 

Wow! just Wow!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 27, 2013)

UTS-15, not so much. I know some guys that have the other one from keltec... and that thing is horrid.

Malfunctions that require disassembling to unfuck. Failures to... well, do everything.

I think the UTS has more testing behind it to ensure it works.

Having watched the video... erm, not something I'd want.

Only thing it really has going for it is that it's double the capacity of a "normal" shotgun, and that you can switch it up between 2 ammo types if you wanted to.  That's it.

Reloading on the fly ain't happening until you clear a mag, too much futzing around. Yeah, you could work it by running one tube dry then reloading... but generally speaking the weapon design and manual of arms just isn't "flowing"

Looks cool, great for if it never really leaves a vehicle or a house.... but it sure as hell ain't a woods gun.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2013)

If you can pick one up NIB for $850, you should buy like four of them.  Have you seen how much they're going for on Gunbroker?

If you decide to pass, let me know who the dealer is


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll second what RP said on never leaving the house. The round capacity is superb and the alternating/toggling capability is interesting but what I don't like is how exposed the tubes are - I question just how durable this shotgun is if grime and dirt gets in there.

Definitely a solid house gun but how much? My H&R works fine for me at what I'm guessing was a fifth of the price of this one. 

Might be suited in a squad car or in the back of a valuables transport.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 20, 2013)

Ya know what works better for expanded capacity and a higher rate of shotgun fire?

Arming your wife.


----------



## airbornenuttsac (Oct 24, 2013)

Cool gun.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

RP....  Blue is for boys and red is for girls?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 25, 2013)

Sights are for girls.  LOL


----------

